# The Dr. Office



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

So in the past 4 days I went to a dentist and an eye doctor....I noticed something interesting. At the eye doctor, all the pictures on the wall were of people wearing glasses; At the dentist, all the pictures on the wall were of people smiling. I wonder what is on the walls at the office of a gynecologist? Um.......... :? :O•-:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Lets go. do you want to drive, or do you want me to?


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

:O•-: :lol:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I can't resist. I will delete my post on the first request. 

I heard there is a picture of Obama at the Proctologists office. :lol: ( or insert any politicians name) (exxcept Gary of course).


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> I can't resist. I will delete my post on the first request.
> 
> I heard there is a picture of Obama at the Proctologists office. :lol: ( or insert any politicians name) (exxcept Gary of course).


No problem with that Al, but I would add Chaffitz and Bishop to it.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

The Naturalist said:


> [quote="Al Hansen":2yuv64xo]I can't resist. I will delete my post on the first request.
> 
> I heard there is a picture of Obama at the Proctologists office. :lol: ( or insert any politicians name) (exxcept Gary of course).


No problem with that Al, but I would add Chaffitz and Bishop to it. [/quote:2yuv64xo]

+1.

I met Chaffetz in person the other day. Major douche. He was especially rude to my female coworkers.


----------

